# Amazon Prime -- 1 year membership on sale



## Ann in Arlington

http://wtop.com/tv/2015/09/amazon-offers-prime-membership-for-67-for-1-day/

Friday only, a year of Prime is $67 for new members. Great opportunity to try it out for anyone who's not a member.


----------



## CegAbq

Wish I knew someone so share this with.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm debating contacting customer service and pointing out that long time loyal Prime members/customers should maybe get some love too.


----------



## Sandpiper

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm debating contacting customer service and pointing out that long time loyal Prime members/customers should maybe get some love too.


Didn't only current Prime members get the _amazing_ Amazon Black Friday sales a while ago?  Don't know that was equal love?


----------



## CegAbq

Sandpiper said:


> Don't know that was equal love?


Not so much!


----------



## GBear

I'm tempted, but still don't know if I'll use it enough to make even $67 worth it. I read about some Prime subscribers saying that they now save lots of money buying all their staples - paper goods, personal products, etc. - online now with free shipping. But is Amazon actually cheaper than Costco and other big discount stores? I'm not sure. What's your experience, Prime People? What makes Prime worthwhile (especially if you don't mind waiting a few more days for free shipping)?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If you don't mind waiting a few more days, you can still benefit from Prime: most of the time they'll give you a $1 credit toward e-media if you choose no-rush shipping. If you buy 100 things in a year and use no-rush shipping, you've just paid for the regular prime membership. And when you do sort of need it _now_, it's nice to know that you can get it very fast without it costing an extra arm and leg. Comes in really handy at the holidays when you get behind the shopping power curve!  

Lots of movies are free to stream/download as well. I don't do movies all that much, but have used it now and then. And there's lots of music available as well to play streaming.

One book a month to borrow from KOLL is worth at least $3.99 a month as that's the sale price for most books in the program. And I've several times gotten ones that were $9.99 titles! If you don't need to have it forever in your library, it's great. Most are independently published titles, or Amazon imprints; I've gotten a few clunkers, but most have been worth the time to read.

Then there's Kindle First: Prime members can get one of next month's new releases (from an Amazon imprint) for free; non prime members pay $1.99. These are books that will be priced usually at $4.99 so taking advantage of that is a $3 monthly value. They give you several to choose from -- initially it was 4 but lately there have been 6 choices. A couple of months they let us choose 2.


----------



## GBear

Thanks, Anne, I'll probably give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## JumpingShip

I wanted to give this to my son today, and guess what? The Transparent promo isn't eligible for gifting.   The CS person asked if I had access to my son's account and if I did, I could go in and change the payment method to mine, buy the prime, delete my payment method and logout. Yeah, forget about one-click buying.   I'm getting a new Kindle in a few days. Maybe I'll just give him my old one without deactivating it. He just wants to watch movies/tv on it, and he can probably do the thing where you can send the show to his TV.


----------

